# My sears jet restoration



## epiphonesg1nut (Jan 14, 2014)

When I found it it had been sitting in a weathered shed that had fallen in on itself I shined a light inside not knowing what I would find . What I found captured my interest hubcaps and tools from the mid 20th century. 
     I went to the land owners house and offered him fifty dollars to search and keep what I found in the shed. He agreed I handed him the money and went  back to the shed. As I stumbled through the front of the old weathered building something caught my eye I shined a light on it and behold a bike I had dreamed of for many years an all original 1963 Sears  in Marina blue metallic with Alpine white stripes sitting in a pile of what looked like saw dust and dirt i noticed a large hole directly above it in the ceiling . Years of abuse and being exposed to the Maine elements had rusted the once sleek and beautiful body the frame was twisted and the fenders were mangled.
     I stared at it for quite a while knowing what it was and what an important piece of American history I had just rediscovered. I searched a little more and found the original owners manual I went back over to the bike brushed off the dirt and grime I found a shovel and dug it out of the pile it was in. I dragged it out of the shed and into the sunlight for the first time in almost forty years. 



     Knowing the bike would not receive a proper restoration in my care I donated it to the Region Two Auto Body class where it was restored by myself and a class mate. The once mangled blue and white body was repaired and refinished it now showcases a bright red and white paint scheme . The once rusted and rotted wheels and tires replaced by new twenty six inch wheels and new full white wall tires.

     I don't have a photo of it finished and back together will post pics soon.


----------

